# Digital Performer 8.07 does not see the latest version of Kontakt



## Valérie_D (Jun 8, 2015)

Calling out everybody,

So I'm on a pc, just installed Kontakt, and it does not appear in the instrument choice of digital performer, not much informations on the native-instrument website..mayday!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Digital Performer 8.7 does not see the latest version of Kontakt*



Valérie_D @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Calling out everybody,
> 
> So I'm on a pc, just installed Kontakt, and it does not appear in the instrument choice of digital performer, not much informations on the native-instrument website..mayday!



I think you mean DP "8.07". 

DP 8.07 works fine here with Kontakt 5.3.1 (NOT the latest version of Kontakt) on Mac OSX 10.8.5

Did it pass DP's plugin inspection test on bootup? You could try removing the DP pref file and then running the plugin tests again (I forget how to initiate that so maybe someone else or Mr Google can help?).


----------



## rnappi (Jun 11, 2015)

Sometimes, for unknown reasons, certain plugs don't pass inspection. Try going into DP's audio preferences and manually pass Kontakt, then restart the app.

rich


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/su ... e/show/799

I'm not a DP user, but on PC you generally have to make sure that the VST .dll file of any plugin is located in a directory that your host is scanning, which is not always the same place (as it is on Mac). It's also possible that if you updated Kontakt, the NEW .dll file may have gone to a different location than the previous version. The article above shows where to find this info (in the Service Center overview).


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 11, 2015)

I will try this, thank you!


----------

